# Hilton Head Island Beachfront Timeshares?



## RNCollins (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to find out what timeshares are beachfront on Hilton Head Island.  So far I have found Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines.  Are there any others?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2016)

Some Marriott Grande Ocean buildings are ocean front.


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 10, 2016)

It looks like Marriott Barony Beach Club is beachfront also.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2016)

RNCollins said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find out what timeshares are beachfront on Hilton Head Island.  So far I have found Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines.  Are there any others?



Also, Palmetto Dunes.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 10, 2016)

Marriotts Surfwatch is usually considered beach front.  There is a short boardwalk across marshland to get to the beach.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 10, 2016)

Depends on your definition of beachfront. It was explained to me that beachfront means you walk out the door and are right on the beach. Oceanfront means you can see the ocean/beach. According to that definition Surf Watch & Grande Ocean would not be beachfront. Not familiar with the others.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2016)

Pat H said:


> Depends on your definition of beachfront. It was explained to me that beachfront means you walk out the door and are right on the beach. Oceanfront means you can see the ocean/beach. According to that definition Surf Watch & Grande Ocean would not be beachfront. Not familiar with the others.



The following buildings at Grande Ocean are directly ocean front they are the Dolphin, the Sand Castle, the Starfish and the Sea Horse. However, not all villas are ocean front some are garden views. Our favorite  building is the SeaHorse(unit 8426), from the villa to the Atlantic Ocean is less 300 feets. I am guessing this distance.  

PatH, you can go the Marriott resort map and check for yourself.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 10, 2016)

To me beachfront and oceanfront in terms of the resorts overall location has the same meaning. My definition is a resort that is on the beach without any other resort or roads in between. Some places like Surfwatch has a big dune to walk to get to the beach but I still consider that beach/oceanfront. 

Within each beachfront/oceanfront resort there are oceanfront views and garden views but those 2 units for me would still be at a beachfront resort. 



I'm only familiar with Marriott HHI so under my definition the Surfwatch, the  Monarch, the Grande Ocean and the Barony are all beachfront.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 10, 2016)

Pat H said:


> It was explained to me that beachfront means you walk out the door and are right on the beach.


That might be called a "beachfront unit".  No resort has all "beachfront units".


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2016)

To help possibly narrow the list-are you looking for something through RCI, II, or either because you are looking to rent or purchase?


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> To help possibly narrow the list-are you looking for something through RCI, II, or either because you are looking to rent or purchase?



I'm looking to exchange through RCI, maybe off season.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2016)

SEAWATCH AT ISLAND CLUB IS ANOTHER HILTON HEAD BEACHFRONT TIMESHARE.


Richard


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 11, 2016)

RNCollins said:


> I'm looking to exchange through RCI, maybe off season.



That is going to cut down on your options.  Monarch is going to be the only Marriott that exchanges through RCI and most Monarch owners that exchange do so through II for the Marriott priority.

Seawatch, mentioned below is the only other RCI timeshare that has some units that are beachfront.

There are several that are within a 5-10 minute walk available through RCI and ones that while not on the beach provide passes to beach parking/beach access.


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> There are several that are within a 5-10 minute walk available through RCI and ones that while not on the beach provide passes to beach parking/beach access.



A short walk is fine.  Are there beach chair or umbrella rentals on the beach?

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 11, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> That is going to cut down on your options.  Monarch is going to be the only Marriott that exchanges through RCI and most Monarch owners that exchange do so through II for the Marriott priority.
> 
> Seawatch, mentioned below is the only other RCI timeshare that has some units that are beachfront.
> 
> There are several that are within a 5-10 minute walk available through RCI and ones that while not on the beach provide passes to beach parking/beach access.



If you can get the Monarch that is hands down the best one to go for. Right on the beach and in Sea Pines which we absolutely adorn.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2016)

Suggestion only look at the timeshare resorts located on Port Royal Plantation and Shipyard Plantation that exchange thru RCI. They are not Marriotte but they are excellent resorts with tennis courses and golf courses on site and the beach that you can walk to or catch a resort shuffle bus to the beach..


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only look at the timeshare resorts located on Port Royal Plantation and Shipyard Plantation that exchange thru RCI. They are not Marriotte but they are excellent resorts with tennis courses and golf courses on site and the beach that you can walk to or catch a resort shuffle bus to the beach..



Examples: Shipyard Plantation: Port O' Calls, Spinnakers @ Shipyard Plantation
Port Royal Plantation: Ocean Palms resort @ Port Royal and Island Links Resort

Sea Pines Plantation
These two (2) resorts were under the Marriott umberra: Swallowtail @ Sea Pines and Spicebush  @ Sea Pines


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 21, 2016)

Trading through RCI - we've stayed at Seawatch a couple of times, and although the units are a little dated, overall it was a great experience.   One unit had a lagoon view and the other had an ocean view.  In both units, the couch was aligned that you couldn't see out the balcony's sliding glass door, which I thought was weird. 

We've also stayed at Royal Dunes, which was nice, but I think that the resort suffered a lot of damage with Hurricane Matthew and it's definitely not ocean front, but not a far walk to the beach.

We have a couple of reservations on HHI through II, and looking forward to those, both at Marriott's so that should be nice.


----------



## MichaelRGannett (Dec 13, 2016)

Check out Brigantine Quarters in Shipyard Plantation: www.brigantinequartershhi.com. This is both a RCI Silver Crown and Interval International resort where ownerships are "quartershares" or "quarter shares" in block and rotating interval schedules of 13 weeks. The street address for mapping is 55 Barcelona Drive HHI. There are nine buildings containing 46 condo units. Some of the buildings are located on a good size lagoon with a pleasant view. The beach question: Brigantine has a locked gate which leads onto Ibis Lane. The walk from the gate to ocean water's edge via this public street is about 1600 feet... a flat ten minute +/- walk. There are two on-site swimming pools and two tennis courts. Part of the resort is on Shipyard's sixth golf course fairway. Real estate agent Jeff Hunt (not me  of Dunes Real Estate represents some of the owners wishing to sell (not me , usually in the $20-30K range for 2BR or 3BR units (the latter maybe higher in price); the annual maintenance fee is currently about $6300 per quartershare. The units I have recently seen I consider "very well maintained".


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you need some kind of "pass" or ticket to use the beaches at Hilton Head? 

Are all the beaches public?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

You do not need a pass to use the public beach.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 26, 2017)

RNCollins said:


> Do you need some kind of "pass" or ticket to use the beaches at Hilton Head?


No, but you do need a pass to get into Sea Pines.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 26, 2017)

You should also take a look at the new Hilton timeshare (Ocean Oak Resort) just down the beach a short distance from Marriott's Grande Ocean.  It just opened late last year.  We have not stayed there but Grande Ocean is wonderful.


----------



## Topher (Feb 11, 2017)

Oceanfront units at Grande Ocean indeed offer incredible 180-degree views up and down the beach (and as far south as Tybee Island, GA).  There's a reason this is the top rated Marriott resort in Hilton Head.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Topher said:


> *Oceanfront units at Grande Ocean indeed offer incredible 180-degree views up and down the beach (and as far south as Tybee Island, GA).*  There's a reason this is the top rated Marriott resort in Hilton Head.


Not most of them.  But don't get me wrong, we really like Grande Ocean and agree that it is the best Marriott timeshare on HHI.


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Remember the google maps that are at the TUG Main Sign in - it is on the left side about half way down the side.  You can click on that site and go to the southeast US map where there are little colored pins that show whether those Hilton Head Island timeshares are II or RCI or other affiliations.  You can click on the pin to see whether it is beachfront on HHI and go to a satellite view of the resort.  That site map  shows you the location of the resorts and whether there is a water view.  Your best shot to get a Marriott resort with a great location is Marriott Harbour Pointe HPS or Marriott Sunset Pointe   MSN.   Patrick


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 19, 2017)

Berea1 said:


> Your best shot to get a Marriott resort with a great location is Marriott Harbour Pointe or Marriott Sunset Pointe.


These are both small resorts not on the ocean, although they are on water.  I have found it much easier to reserve Marriott's larger ocean front resorts than these two, especially in the off season.  I think this is because Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe are smaller and less expensive.


----------

